# Filtering Water?



## shadowlove1224 (Jun 17, 2013)

New hedgehog owner here and I'm trying to fill any gaps in knowledge so I can give my baby the best care possible  Well I was watching my hedgie drink and a thought occurred to me, am I supposed to filter her water :shock: ? I tried looking for some info up but couldn't find much. So is tap water ok or should I buy a filter and purify the water? If so what kind/brand do you use?


Much appreciated 
Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It depends on your tap water, mostly. If your tap water tends to be pretty good, and you feel it's safe enough for you to drink, it should be fine for her. If you're iffy on your tap water, or you buy bottled water or filter the water for yourself, I'd do the same for her. Personally, I did bottled water for Lily - it was cheap since she didn't drink much anyway, and I liked being able to just grab a few bottles for when we traveled or she stayed somewhere else when I was gone.


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a brita filter jug in my fridge and I give her water from that. Our tap water is fine here though so if I gave her tap it'd be fine. I just find that hey, I like the filtered water more so I give it to her too.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Agreed. I live in Vegas and am not too sure I trust the tap water here. I've heard the explanations as to why it's sometimes cloudy but it still doesn't sit well with me. Anyways I just also got into the habit of filling his water bowl with our Brita filtered water from the fridge. I think it's just important to keep it consistent for them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

Shamus has his own Brita bottle  I can easily take it with is on trips.


----------

